# Smartphone mit guter CPU Leistung für max. 250€



## T0x1cBaSs (11. Juli 2010)

*Smartphone mit guter CPU Leistung für max. 250€*

Hallo PCGHX-Gemeinde,

nach langem überlegen möchte ich nach meinem letzten Handy (Jahrgang 2001) wieder einmal etwas neues in der Richtung zulegen. Ich habe an ein Smartphone gedacht mit folgenden Kriterien (Priorität absteigend):

- max. 250 Euro (besser um die 200)
- eine sehr sehr schnelle CPU
- möglichst viel RAM
- möglichst lange Akkulaufzeit
- gute Verarbeitung (habe gehört, dass HTC in der Richtung vorbildlich sein soll)
- Internet meist nur über WLan
- GPS
- gute Kamera
- möglichst viel Speicher
- großer Bildschirm
- gute Tonqualität (MP3-Player)

Dazu hätte ich noch 2 Fragen:

1.: Kann ich das Betriebssystem nach belieben wechseln, sprich neu installieren (Linux, Windoof Mobile usw.)? (bzw. auch Androit 3.0, wenn es herauskommt?)

2.: Ich möchte bei dem GPS Empfänger lieber direkt das Kartenmaterial auf dem Smartphone haben, sodass ich mir keine Internetflat kaufen muss. Ist dies möglich? (Hab etwas in der Richtung gefunden: Tracky)

Ich freu mich auf Eure Empfehlungen und Antworten.

MfG

T0x1cBaSs


----------



## Xion4 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Smartphone mit guter CPU Leistung für max. 250€*

Schau dich mal nach nem gebrauchten Omnia II um, RAM ist solala, CPU ist gut, Gerät ist klasse verarbeitet, 8gb Speicher + SD Card. Win Mobile drauf, Navi Software muss man sich extra besorgen. Soweit ich weiss ein reines WinMobil Gerät, kein anderes System aufspielbar. Bestes Display, Touchscreen arbeitet sehr gut, nicht herausragend, aber schon sehr gut.


----------



## T0x1cBaSs (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Smartphone mit guter CPU Leistung für max. 250€*

Vielen Dank für die Empfehlung. Ich hätte vielleicht noch dazu schreiben sollen, dass ich großer Linuxfan bin. Deswegen würde mich das Wechseln der Betriebssysteme (auch um alle mal auszutesten) doch schon sehr interessieren.


----------



## midnight (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Smartphone mit guter CPU Leistung für max. 250€*

Ich glaube das wird so nichts (= Auf dem htc hd2 gibts ein Projekt, wo jemand versucht Ubuntu darauf zu portieren, aber das dauert denke ichauch noch ein wenig. Wenn du unbedingt Linux willst, könntest du zu einem Nokia n900 greifen, das wirst du für 250€ aber wohl kaum bekommen.

so far


----------



## Iceananas (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Smartphone mit guter CPU Leistung für max. 250€*

Auf einem Handy kannst du nicht einfach so das Betriebssystem wechseln, da jedes Betriebssystem auf das jeweilige Handyhardware angepasst werden muss und die API nicht immer einheitlich ist. Es gibt nur maßgeschneiderte ROMs und werkzeuge, mit dem du deine eigene ROMs nach deine Bedürfnisse erstellen kannst, aber der Unterbau, nämlich das Betriebssystem, kann man nicht einfach so wechseln.

Deinen Anforderungen klingen nach einem Handy der 1Ghz Klassen, die bekommt man allerdings erst für 300€ aufwärts.


----------



## T0x1cBaSs (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Smartphone mit guter CPU Leistung für max. 250€*

Also Androit zählt ja auch zu GNU/Linux, wie auch webOS, bada usw. Halt das ich diese ganze Fülle einmal ausprobieren kann. Ist dies nicht möglich mit einem Smartphone, welches zusätzlich meine oben genannten Kriterien weitestgehend erfüllt?

Edit: Okay vielen Dank. Da hat sich das auch geklärt. Ich habe bei meiner Recherche dieses Smartphone gefunden: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a509028.html mit 1 GHz CPU. Ist dieses empfehlenswert? Hättet Ihr ansonsten noch weitere Smartphones in dem 600 - 800 MHz Bereich als Empfehlung?


----------



## Naumo (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Smartphone mit guter CPU Leistung für max. 250€*

billig, sehr gut und top navi: 5800XM

klar das wave is TOP!!! aber über deinem budget oder?


----------



## Iceananas (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Smartphone mit guter CPU Leistung für max. 250€*



T0x1cBaSs schrieb:


> Edit: Okay vielen Dank. Da hat sich das auch geklärt. Ich habe bei meiner Recherche dieses Smartphone gefunden: Samsung S8500 Wave ebony gray Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland mit 1 GHz CPU. Ist dieses empfehlenswert? Hättet Ihr ansonsten noch weitere Smartphones in dem 600 - 800 MHz Bereich als Empfehlung?



Das Wave ist der mit abstand leistungsfähigster Smartphone, den man für den Preis bekommen kann. Super-Hardware (Chipsatz identisch mit dem neuen iPhone) und ein Hammer Display. Das Einzige, was einem stören könnte, ist das neue Betriebssystem Bada, Wave ist das erste Smartphone mit Bade, es werden aber wohl Updates folgen.

Im 600-800 Mhz Bereich gibt es nicht wirklich viel was, meiner Meinung nach macht auch erst 1Ghz richtig Spaß.



Naumo schrieb:


> billig, sehr gut und top navi: 5800XM



Er wollte ein schnelles Smartphone. Das fällt das 5800XM schon mal weg ..


----------



## nemetona (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Smartphone mit guter CPU Leistung für max. 250€*

Mir ist ein Projekt bekannt das auf einigen HTC Windows Mobile Smartphones sich Android installieren lässt, dies läuft auf den Geräten aber nicht mit allen Funktionen und 100%ig stabil ist dies auch noch nicht, es treten noch gelegentliche Abstürtze auf.
Dazu war vor ein paar Wochen ein Artikel in der C´t, Ausgabe 13/2010.

In der Regel kaufst du bei Smartphones ein Komplettpaket aus Hardware mit darauf abgestimmter Software, dies zu ändern macht in der Praxis wenig Sinn.

Ich würde dir ein HTC-Gerät auf Androidbasis empfehlen, da findet man für jedes realistische Budget einen passenden Begleiter.


----------



## K-putt (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Smartphone mit guter CPU Leistung für max. 250€*

Android FTW !
Kann diese Handys nur jeden ans Herz legen 
Werd mir niewieder nen anderes OS zulegen


----------



## Naumo (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Smartphone mit guter CPU Leistung für max. 250€*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Das Wave ist der mit abstand leistungsfähigster Smartphone, den man für den Preis bekommen kann. Super-Hardware (Chipsatz identisch mit dem neuen iPhone) und ein Hammer Display. Das Einzige, was einem stören könnte, ist das neue Betriebssystem Bada, Wave ist das erste Smartphone mit Bade, es werden aber wohl Updates folgen.
> 
> Im 600-800 Mhz Bereich gibt es nicht wirklich viel was, meiner Meinung nach macht auch erst 1Ghz richtig Spaß.
> 
> ...



jo aber für den preis bekommst halt nix "schnelles". das 5800 ist schnell genug meiner meinung nach. im jetzt zum HTC wildfire zu raten wäre der totale scchwachsinn, da das handy echt nicht gut is. dann lieber ein "älteres" TOP-Handy.


----------



## kenji_91 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Smartphone mit guter CPU Leistung für max. 250€*

für 300€ bekommt man ein Samsung Wave S8500.


----------



## Naumo (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Smartphone mit guter CPU Leistung für max. 250€*



kenji_91 schrieb:


> für 300€ bekommt man ein Samsung Wave S8500.


jo hatter selber schin gefunden. isn TOP teil, keine frage (habs ja selber ^^)
aber er schreibt auch max 250€ (besser 200)...
also mit dem budget gibts kein android handy und auch kein wave.. leider


----------



## K-putt (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Smartphone mit guter CPU Leistung für max. 250€*

was isn mitn HTC Magic  ? Oo
meins hat auch über 600mhz ...


----------



## Fighter3 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Smartphone mit guter CPU Leistung für max. 250€*

Wenn dann gleich was richtiges, kostet aber 265€ -> HTC Desire

Hier findest du es zu dem Preis


----------



## Iceananas (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Smartphone mit guter CPU Leistung für max. 250€*



Noimie schrieb:


> was isn mitn HTC Magic  ? Oo
> meins hat auch über 600mhz ...



Nein, das Teil kann man vergessen, da stocken selbst die Menüs 

Das XM5800 würde ich nicht mal richtig als Smartphone bezeichnen, zu beschränkt ist da das Betriebssystem.. da der Threadsteller eher der Bastelfreund ist, ist er eigentlich mit Windoof Mobile bestens bedient (jeder Admin bei uns hat eins ). Der schnellste zum dem Preis ist eigentlich der Omnia2 von Samsung, aber der kostet immer noch über 300 und für den Preis bekommt man wie gesagt schon ein Wave.




Fighter3 schrieb:


> Wenn dann gleich was richtiges, kostet aber 265€ -> HTC Desire
> 
> Hier findest du es zu dem Preis



Das funktioniert?


----------



## Fighter3 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Smartphone mit guter CPU Leistung für max. 250€*

Ja, das funktioniert. Kann ich dir bestätigen, weil mein HTC Desire gerade neben mir liegt


----------



## T0x1cBaSs (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Smartphone mit guter CPU Leistung für max. 250€*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Da ich ADAC Mitglied bin, könnte ich es mit dem HTC Desire probieren. Nun kann ich mich allerdings nicht zwischen diesem und dem Samsung S8500 Wave entscheiden. Negative Aspekte die mir bei der Recherche aufgefallen sind:

Samsung S8500:

- Navisoftware
- wenig Apps durch Bada (wird wahrscheinlich demnächst vielfältiger)
- Handbuch (eher unwichtig)

HTC Desire:

- Akkulaufzeit (im Vergleich zum Samsung)
- Ladezeit des Akkus
- Kameraqualität
- Telefoniequalität
- Display in der Sonne
- externer Lautsprecher sehr blechern
- anstatt Multitouch Sensor "nur" Dualtouch, also Pinch to zoom (kaum Unterschied zu spüren)
- Verarbeitung siehe schließen des Akkudeckel (nur bei einigen Benutzern)

Nun überwiegt doch der Teil des Samsungs deutlich. Zudem stellt sich mir die Frage, warum ein eigentlicher Preisunterschied von 140 Euro (wenn man den Trick unbeachtet lässt) vorliegt. Somit tendiere ich eher zum Samsung, doch vor dem Kauf wollte ich noch um Eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen bitten, welche mir die Kaufentscheidung hoffentlich noch etwas erleichtern  Vielen Dank schon einmal dafür und auch für die bis jetzt genannten Tipps.


----------

